# Probador de Tiristores y Zener



## Luis_electronica (Sep 29, 2008)

Le dejo este circuito, que si muy simple lo uso muy seguido
Es un simple probador de tiristores, que permite el cebado a distintas corrientes y su apagado por cortocircuito.
También incluí un probador de zener, mas que para determinar si anda o no, es pasa saber "de cuanto será este", que las letritas con cada vez más chicas a medida que pasan los años


----------



## thors (Ago 19, 2009)

super 

bueno
bonito  y

barato


----------



## fernandob (Ago 19, 2009)

los zener los pruebo asi, con una resistencia a una fuente, pero de mas de 12v , por que tengo zeners mayores.
no hay que olvidar eso.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 19, 2009)

buen aporte


----------

